# Easy august burns red songs to play?



## matt95hm (Jul 7, 2013)

what are some of the easier ABR songs to play?

please provide a gp5 file if you can, thanks.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 7, 2013)

matt95hm said:


> what are some of the easier ABR songs to play?


 
You've gotta be joking 

But seriously... Start out with "Whitewash". That was their first song I ever learned how to play (back when I played other people's music).


----------



## Jlang (Jul 7, 2013)

uh, all of them?


----------



## alexander12014 (Jul 7, 2013)

Even though it's not the easiest song to play, I started with their song composure. It may sound intimidating for newer players but with solid practice you can get it down and it'll help your alternate picking immensely, at least in my case it did lol


----------



## Deathbykidd (Jul 7, 2013)

alexander12014 said:


> Even though it's not the easiest song to play, I started with their song composure. It may sound intimidating for newer players but with solid practice you can get it down and it'll help your alternate picking immensely, at least in my case it did lol



This. Its also the first one I learned and I still play it everyday. Its hard at first but if you slow it down and just practice slowly it gets easier. Maybe backburner too.


----------



## lawizeg (Jul 8, 2013)

Truth of a Liar is very easy to start, Mariana's Trench too, I learned that on an acoustic like five years ago. 

White Washed also sounds easy but I don't know it. As for gp5 files, simply go onto ultimate-guitar.com and search it up.


----------



## lvsexgtr (Jul 10, 2013)

Indonesia Wes pretty easy for me. But white wash and constellations are good too. But these aren't really easy songs the are for the more on the advanced side. If you want a video of Indonesia I'd be happy to make one for you.


----------



## WookieDck (Jul 15, 2013)

I just started learning composure on my acoustic the powertab file I found for it is amazing. I'd suggest starting with it. then moving on to something like the others said "whitewash" or "Truth of a liar" are good choices. 

You can find it here Composure Power Tab by August Burns Red @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## DeadWeight (Jul 17, 2013)

Carpe Diem is super simple. I dunno what you'd consider easy, but Backburner was the August song I learned and it's pretty fun. Meridian and Carol of the Bells are pretty easy too.


----------

